# While waiting for temporary residency......



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Quite possibly my silliest question to date.......

Anyone know whether you need to stay in Cyprus while your application for an MUE3 is being processed and if you are a couple would you both need to stay and roughly how long do they take after application?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Do "you need to stay in Cyprus while your application for an MUE3 is being processed".


No.

Regards


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> No.
> 
> Regards


Cheers Nigel - thanks really good to know - glad I asked now! 

I am surprised I must admit but it does definitely give more options and flexibility than I expected to have with end of transition looming

Now need to figure out what options are possible regarding mail etc. if in UK..... 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Jim - You already have a MEU1?

Before you can apply for a MEU3, you must have been legally resident in Cyprus for 5 years.

Regards


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Jim - You already have a MEU1?
> 
> Before you can apply for a MEU3, you must have been legally resident in Cyprus for 5 years.
> 
> Regards


No - sorry Nigel - I got them mixed up


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Never mind, you don't have to be in Cyprus while your MEU1 application's being processed but you will need something to prove your living here, such as a rental agreement.

When I had to reapply in 2007 following a change in the law, I took the Title Deed of my property, in which I had been living since 2004. But as it takes the Land Registry sooooooo long to do anything that has to do with deeds, it only showed the land. "How can you be living there" she said "it's just a plot of land". I explained that the application to add our house to the deed was submitted to the Land Registry in 2004. No further comments of questions from her. (And I eventually got the 'full' Title Deed in 2011)

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Nigel - guess that's what they mean by "title deeds available".....

If the residency application is completed properly with correct documentation etc. Do they contact you during the process or does it just "happen"?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

When you make the appointment with immigration they will advise as to what documentation you will need to bring with you. At the appointment, which you must attend in person, they will check your paperwork and if everything is correct they issue the MEU1 there and then, no waiting.


----------



## birdfather (Sep 15, 2020)

How long are people having to wait between requesting an MEU1 appointment and the date of the actual appointment? I'm especially interested in appointments at the Larnaca immigration office.

Thanks!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

JonandGaynor said:


> When you make the appointment with immigration they will advise as to what documentation you will need to bring with you. At the appointment, which you must attend in person, they will check your paperwork and if everything is correct they issue the MEU1 there and then, no waiting.


Thanks Jon - good to know.

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

birdfather said:


> How long are people having to wait between requesting an MEU1 appointment and the date of the actual appointment? I'm especially interested in appointments at the Larnaca immigration office.
> 
> Thanks!


Whilst I can’t speak for the Larnaca office, I went to Paphos Immigration this morning to make an appointment for MEU3. The earliest available date I could be given was 4 December - some 11 weeks away.


----------



## birdfather (Sep 15, 2020)

If anyone else is interested, I've just applied for an MEU1 appointment in Larnaca and was given an appointment date of 21 November, so just over six weeks later.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

nhowarth said:


> When I had to reapply in 2007 following a change in the law, I took the Title Deed of my property, in which I had been living since 2004. But as it takes the Land Registry sooooooo long to do anything that has to do with deeds, it only showed the land. "How can you be living there" she said "it's just a plot of land". I explained that the application to add our house to the deed was submitted to the Land Registry in 2004. No further comments of questions from her. (And I eventually got the 'full' Title Deed in 2011)


No further comments or questions, LOL! At some point it's really comical, perhaps a tragi-comedy, regarding title deeds in Cyprus.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Quite possibly my silliest question to date.......
> 
> Anyone know whether you need to stay in Cyprus while your application for an MUE3 is being processed and if you are a couple would you both need to stay and roughly how long do they take after application?
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
I went to Larnaca immigration office, was in 2018, wait time about 4 weeks but got my document (yellow slip meu1 form) that day for 20 euro. When I was making the appointment the woman immigration officer said I needed my passport, bank details, utils, S1, deeds etc, then when I went on the appointment the bloke said what have you brought all these for !!! maybe with the virus thing now you wont need to wait so long.

cheers
John
PS. I read that they are now issuing normal plastic ID cards to new applications, good if they do, always got funny looks when travelling around EU and entering UK (wifes not UK citizen so proof we live in Cyprus) with this yellow paper !!!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks John

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks Nigel - guess that's what they mean by "title deeds available".....


No exactly - we had the deed for the land, it just took many years for the bureaucratic wheels to process our application to add our house.

Cheers


----------

